# Cách sử dụng thuốc defungo 1 an toàn, hiệu quả nhất



## mekhoeconthongminh (21/7/20)

*Defungo 1 là thuốc được sử dụng để điều trị bệnh viêm âm đạo, viêm bao quy đầu do vi nấm Candida. Ngoài ra thuốc Defungo cũng được sử dụng để điều trị các vấn đề da liễu do nhiễm nấm như hắc lào, nấm chân, nấm bẹn,…*



​*

1. Thành phần của thuốc đặt âm đạo Defungo 1*

*Thuốc đặt Defungo 1* có chứa hoạt chất Clotrimazole – có tác dụng kháng nấm.

Clotrimazole tiêu diệt nấm bằng cách can thiệp vào màng tế bào. Hoạt chất này ngăn chặn quá trình sản xuất ergosterol – một thành phần thiết yếu trong vi nấm.

Quá trình sản xuất ergosterol bị gián đoạn khiến các lỗ hổng xuất hiện tại màng tế bào. Khi lỗ hổng xuất hiện, các thành phần thiết yếu của nấm có thể bị rò rỉ và gây chết nấm.



​
*Đối tượng sử dụng thuốc phụ khoa defungo 1*

*Thuốc Defungo* được bào chế ở dạng viên đặt và kem bôi da. Mỗi dạng bào chế được chỉ định trong các trường hợp riêng biệt.

Viên đặt Defungo được chỉ định trong các trường hợp sau:

- Huyết trắng trong âm đạo

- Viêm âm đạo do nấm Candida và trùng roi Trichomonas gây ra

*Cách sử dụng thuốc Defungo 1 và liều lượng sử dụng Defungo1*

*Cách sử dụng thuốc Defungo* phụ thuộc vào dạng bào chế. Để biết cách dùng thuốc, bạn nên tham khảo thông tin in trên tờ hướng dẫn đi kèm.

Trước khi sử dụng thuốc đặt phụ khoa của thái Defungo, bạn cần làm sạch tay, vùng kín và vùng da cần điều trị để đảm bảo thuốc không bị nhiễm khuẩn.

Làm ẩm viên thuốc và đẩy thuốc vào sâu trong âm đạo. Nên sử dụng vào buổi tối trước khi ngủ.


​
*Hướng dẫn mua thuốc đặt phụ khoa Defungo 1 của Thái Lan chính hãng giá cực rẻ*

Bạn có thể đặt mua online trên website: https://mekhoeconthongminh.com 

Hoặc gọi Hotline để được tư vấn thêm về sản phẩm: 0942.666.800


----------

